# Jillian Michaels videos - 30 day shred, etc.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the Jillian Michaels workout, although I haven't tried the 30 day shred but I do regularly use 2 of her other dvds, Burn Fat Boost Metabolism, & No More Trouble Zones. Both are very good, easy to follow yet extremely tough workouts. I have a lot of exercise DVD's, hers are among the best IMO.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I liked hers because they seem to be mostly 20 and 30 minutes long. I tend to get bored with a workout if it's longer than that (the few exceptions are dance and riding).

Well here's hoping they help me burn some pudge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear-I need to get to work on the "pudge" also!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Well maybe we need to get a workout video group going!

30 day shred was $10 at best buy. I hear it's a hard 20 minutes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I did her 30 day shred last January and it really works. I didn't lose much weight..but lost lots of inches. 

I did it for 30 days straight. I did not miss a single day. I had to do it that way because I know how I am and if I missed a day, it would be easy to miss amother and another.

One word of caution....this workout can really kill your knees. My friend was so impressed with my results that she tried it and ended up on crutches by week 2. 

The workouts are short but intense. The first few days I couldnt do all the reps but by the time it was time to move up to the next level, I was able to do all the reps. The important thing is just to keep up with it and expect to hurt a lot the first few days..but after Day 5, the pain went away and I really craved the workout which is crazy because other than riding, I am a couch potato!

But watch your knees!!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd much rather go to the gym then do a Jillian Michaels video.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

A girl at my office used it to lose the baby weight and she looks terrific. So I went out and bought the JM Ab Workout and didnt like it - mostly because she switches around a lot from doing excercises on the floor to jumping around a lot. My workout space can't accomodate that much swtiching around, plus I get lightheaded if I have to get up really fast.

I got a kettle bell workout dvd that I LOVE - it's only 27 minutes - doesn't require a ton of workout space, and you will be hurting/getting a good workout when it's all done.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi. I know this was started about a month ago, but I just started the 30 day shred yesterday. I love it so far. Today was easier then yesterday. I am super sore today, but that is good because it is working!! Anybody else doing it??


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

TrailRiderr I am starting today after I get off work (night shift worker). How do you like it? Anyone else with any updates??


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to have a JM 30 day shred video, and it was one of the best "at home" workouts I've gotten (except for P90x .... but those DVDs are just insane).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Insanity is a good one, too. Made by the same people who did P90X, but you do it without any equipment.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

My favourite is Jillian Michaels cardio kickbox! Easier on the knees & a great short workout.


----------

